# What time do books become available on release date?



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

So, I'm waiting on Mockingjay to be released tomorrow.  Does anyone know what time of day they make them available for download?  Is it at the stroke of midnight, or some random time during the course of the day?  
Thanks


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had them available as early as 3am...they are usually always before 8am...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you've preorded it, it will show up on your Kindle around midnight Pacific time (3 AM Eastern).


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I pre-ordered Mockingjay too. Can't wait to start it. I finished a book today and don't know if I want to start another one or just wait for this. 

Melissa


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

The ones I have preordered have downloaded at midnight. Yes, I know this because I was awake at midnight waiting!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I was wondering this for the same reason. LOL.

Luv, I love your new profile pic.


----------

